# residential locations near Lagoon Tower Corniche Road, Sharjah



## cherryjoe (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

I would be soon relocating to Sharjah for a short period of 3 months. My work location is Lagoon Tower, Corniche Road, Sharjah.

Just trying to understand the nearby places so I can look for rental rooms preferably 10 - 15 min walking distance.

Please suggest.

Thanks.


----------

